# Remy Motor with Borg Warner reduction and extras



## FixIT Mobile Tech (Nov 18, 2021)

thomasmcook said:


> Electric Car Motor with Reduction. Remy HVH250 and BorgWarner 3103 + Extras! | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a Remy HVH250 motor with a BorgWarner eGearDrive 31-03 electric drive transmission. This includes an electric parking brake. The transmission is a a single speed reduction with a differential.
> ...


Do u have this still


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It was sold. I was the losing bidder at $500.

With all the oem DU's out there, having inverters with them, these have become almost worthless.

Why are you spamming the forum, chasing posts almost a decade old, for this when you can put in one WTB listing in the classifieds?

Is this a replacement for an existing unit?


----------

